# Here on Tourist visa with vehicle, can I fly out and back?



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I am pretty sure the answer to this question is no but I am desperate so am asking if anyone knows a way around it. I entered Mexico with my vehicle Feb 1 and just found out I have to make an emergency trip NoB. Haven't applied for FM3 yet. Is there a way to do this by flying out and back? I do plan on returning in a few days and would hate to have to drive to the border then fly home for this sudden emergency but all the searching I am doing is saying I can't leave without my vehicle. Even if I am coming back in less than 72 hours.

I apologize if this is a repeat question, I am sure it is. I am a bit distraught so my search and research abilities are not up to par.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## monica40 (Aug 31, 2010)

Technically, the answer is no, but having been in your situation before, we have done it. Just make sure your vehicle is secure and no one is driving it while you are away!

No one checks when you leave Mexico and turn in your sticker what visa you have - they just check the vin on your paperwork.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

So the car will be locked in the garage, I will have the keys, I fly out and fly back in and get a new tourist visa when I fly back in and just keep quiet? I will be doing the paperwork for an FM3 (I forget the new names for the visas) as soon as I get back.

Thank you so much Monica, takes a huge weight off my mind!


----------



## monica40 (Aug 31, 2010)

That is basically it - we also did the FM3 with no problems - so far, the system is set up separately for vehicles and visas.


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

i am on a tourist visa too, recently i flew back out to New York and they didnt say anything to me at the border, i just turned my first immigration permission in at the airport. be warned though it seems airlines are making you buy a return ticket to your home country.... in other words i bought the round trip ticket from Guadalajara to New York, and then while checking into the airport in NY they told me i had to buy a return ticket back to the US! but if you buy a first class ticket when you get back to Mexico you can call the airline and have it refunded


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Monica is absolutely right at least for now. Paperwork says car permit tied to your "visa" and not legal to separate but systems not yet fully connected. With aging parents, I've had two family emergencies while under FMM or FMT and needed to fly out. Remember that when you get back car is on original 180 days unless you complete "FM3". Also, it is real important that car secured! By the way, this a key reason why I converted to "FM3".


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, huge relief. I had intended to start the FM3 process the first month I was here but you know how it goes. Then emergency hits and I am jammed. Will be applying the minute I return.

That is odd about the airlines wanting a return ticket. I wonder if that is just for Mexico? Because we all know we are a second away from being beheaded by banditos right? LOL. Maybe they don't want to have to evacuate people for free when disaster hits.


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

yeah Grizz thats what i was thinking they want everyone to have a way back just in case poop hits the fan! im not sure if its just for mexico but from what they told me it was definitely for all the airlines, then again it might just be delta trying to get some extra cheddar!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Never heard of having to buy a round trip ticket in either direction. Someone may be confused


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

yeah its something new that the airlines(at least delta) are doing, but its all good ill be getting my refund check for the entire ticket price here in about a week


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I am a guest in another country I abide by their rules and regulations...When you enter by car the temp.vehicle permit is tied to your FMM,as long as your FMM is legal so is the car permit,when you turn in your FMM at the airport the car is illegal to be in Mexico and can be confiscated....In the offical use section on the reverse of your FMM is the entry stamp with a car in it,meaning you entered by car, if the airline employee saw this they would be bound to alert immagration or customs....On the front of the vehicle permit on the right side by the 1917 date is your FMM number. I would hate to be stopped or in an accident with mis matched permits and it may even make your insurance null and void....sure some people have done what you suggest but what if your the exception and without suerte...............


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> When I am a guest in another country I abide by their rules and regulations...When you enter by car the temp.vehicle permit is tied to your FMM,as long as your FMM is legal so is the car permit,when you turn in your FMM at the airport the car is illegal to be in Mexico and can be confiscated....In the offical use section on the reverse of your FMM is the entry stamp with a car in it,meaning you entered by car, if the airline employee saw this they would be bound to alert immagration or customs....On the front of the vehicle permit on the right side by the 1917 date is your FMM number. I would hate to be stopped or in an accident with mis matched permits and it may even make your insurance null and void....sure some people have done what you suggest but what if your the exception and without suerte...............


What if I didn't turn in my FMM when I left? Like if it was lost or something. Would that be a big deal leaving?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I left in March I tried to hand in the Temp.Vehicle permit and the gentleman made me go to the next office and turn in my FMM first....If you loose your FMM the fee/fine for a new one is $45USD, about double.....


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> When I left in March I tried to hand in the Temp.Vehicle permit and the gentleman made me go to the next office and turn in my FMM first....If you loose your FMM the fee/fine for a new one is $45USD, about double.....


I would not consider doing this if it were not an emergency. I dislike bending the rules but have to make a hard decision fast. Paying the fee is preferable to driving for two days to the border then flying.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, you do what you gotta do, I just hope it does not come back to haunt you in the future....

What part of Canada are you from?


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> When I am a guest in another country I abide by their rules and regulations...When you enter by car the temp.vehicle permit is tied to your FMM,as long as your FMM is legal so is the car permit,when you turn in your FMM at the airport the car is illegal to be in Mexico and can be confiscated....In the offical use section on the reverse of your FMM is the entry stamp with a car in it,meaning you entered by car, if the airline employee saw this they would be bound to alert immagration or customs....On the front of the vehicle permit on the right side by the 1917 date is your FMM number. I would hate to be stopped or in an accident with mis matched permits and it may even make your insurance null and void....sure some people have done what you suggest but what if your the exception and without suerte...............


Perhaps it works like that if you get your car permit at the border. But not if you get it online. For one thing, you don't even have an FMM yet for them to link it with or mark it with the FMM number. You can't get the FMM online in advance.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> When I left in March I tried to hand in the Temp.Vehicle permit and the gentleman made me go to the next office and turn in my FMM first....If you loose your FMM the fee/fine for a new one is $45USD, about double.....


How did he know you hadn't turned in your FMM yet? Are they giving some kind of return receipt now?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not know, you drive down the road,the sign says to stop and return the vehicle permit and the guy says go next store and return your FMM first,that is what happened at Lukeville/Sonita crossing mid March 2011, You are correct about the online way, all I can report on is what happened to me....





ReefHound said:


> How did he know you hadn't turned in your FMM yet? Are they giving some kind of return receipt now?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The computerized system is slowly catching up and coordinating permits, visas, 'importadas' and passports. If you are out of the country, having left a car behind illegally, and they discover that fact; they may prevent you from re-entering and/or permanently confiscate the vehicle. I know that sounds extreme, but it is something to consider before you decide to "bend the rules". At the very least, there are heavy fines, up to the value of the vehicle.


----------

